

Tetris Dreams - dood
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=tetris-dreams&print=true

======
bscofield
I never really dreamt about Tetris, but I did start seeing it during my waking
hours—I'd be driving along, and realize, "Hey! The negative space between
those two cars would be perfect for a z-block."

It was very disorienting when several of those happened one after the other.

~~~
cdr
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris_effect>

<http://pbfcomics.com/?cid=PBF206-Game_Boy.gif>

------
michael_dorfman
God, I remember those Tetris dreams when I first starting playing the game
(all those years ago.) I really hated them-- found them oddly disconcerting,
and not at all restful.

Off the top of my head, I'm failing to recall another computer game/activity
that had a similar effect on me...

~~~
maxwell
I've dreamt Guitar Hero. And I dream in code sometimes, mostly when I've been
working on language design. I only recall vague refactoring and syntax design
alterations, but I probably have them all the time without my consciousness
remembering.

~~~
cstejerean
That's pretty interesting. I often dream about problems related to my code
(usually trying to solve some problem) but I've never had a dream about syntax
or refactoring.

~~~
maxwell
Try writing a (general purpose) language -- syntax and refactoring are the
problem! :)

------
tuukkah
Took me a while to notice this is actually from October 2000. Nevertheless
interesting, and here's the scientific article:
<http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/290/5490/350>

~~~
dood
Heh, I hadn't noticed either, just picked it up in the cogsci subreddit.

------
j2d2
I dreamed about tetris while working on a tetris ai project in school.

<http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/punkball/tetris/>

------
whacked_new
Somewhat OT: I used to play a bit of puyo puyo (USA: puyo pop), a game
somewhat like Tetris. I like it much more than Tetris but haven't met many
people who play it. Are there any puyo fans here?

------
ars
Now I want to play tetris, but I need to work............

